# Development Definitions



## raybark (Apr 16, 2016)

Can anyone point me to a link which gives brief definitions of Clarity, Vibrance and Luminance?
I can see their practical effect in LR v 6.5 and have no problem in using their sliders or precepts but I will be participating in a seminar soon which may include technical questions.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 16, 2016)

Take a look at these:
Work with Clarity, Vibrance, and Saturation | Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC tutorials
Four Ways to Improve Your Photos With the Clarity Slider in Lightroom
Lightroom's Clarity Slider - What Does It Do? - Digital Photography School

Clarity can be described as "local" contrast applied to the mid tones to increase local definition. It is different from the Contrast adjustment which acts globally on all the pixels and all tones in the image.
Similarly Vibrance can be compared to Saturation  Local versus global and again applied only to the mid tones. 

Luminance 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yucVqJeuoeE
COLOR correction in Lightroom - Digital Photography School
Lightroom CC –  Changing Hue, Saturation, and Luminance

Luminance is also a "local" tool in the it acts selectively on individual colors or groups of colors.  It is used to bring out detail on over or under exposed images.  Or can be used like a polarizing filter to deepen the blue in the sky.


----------



## raybark (Apr 16, 2016)

Many thanks. Very helpful and interesting. Just what I need.
Thanks again. Ray


----------

